# hello everybody - new and very nervous from Ballymena - advice please



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I came across this site and it's really great. Please if any of you girls could give me some advice it would be so appreciated. Have been waiting to start IVF since first consultation with Dr Traub over a year and half ago. Just got letter to go to him in few weeks. I have had all the tests (hysterogram, ovulation count, sperm count etc etc) and been on clomid for a year (taken off it about 6 months ago).
Got a letter from RVH about 6 months ago saying that it is IVF that I need.

Does anyone know what the next stage might be. I am very nervous and anxious to go and see him beginning Sept. Will that be the start of the treatment? 
Could anyone advise me how long a cycle of IVF takes approximately?

I work away and it's difficult for me to get back at short notice so I may have to leave my job.
However, I am lucky enough to be forced on leave for 8 weeks from beginning Sept. I did not take any vacation for almost 3 years saving it for the IVF but now I'm being forced to take it.

I just hope that the 2nd consultation with Dr Traub is to start the treatment. That would work out well.

I would really appreciate any info on the next stage if anyone can help. Maybe I'm jumping the gun... perhaps there are many consultations before treatment starts.

Thank for all your help,

Norma


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

HI Norma, 

Welcome to the board and congrats on your first post!!!

That is excellent news that you have an appointment with Dr Traub coming up. I haven't been through treatment (Tx) at the Royal (RFC) yet and had my initial appointment there last week, so I am afraid I can't really help you with  your enquiry but there are loads of girls who will be able to keep you right. 

Come on over to the NI Girls board for a bit of craic and plenty of support!

Oh and 3 years with out holidays,    how did you do it? I couldn't cope!

  Weeza  xx


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Norma

Me and my DH are also attending the RFC for tx with Dr McFaul.  We're on the NHS wl but decided to go private initially as the wait was too long  

Had our first appointment with Dr McFaul in November 07 to discuss the need for IVF.  I have mild endometriosis but otherwise unexplained infertility.  The next step was to sign all the consent forms and get our name officially on the wl.  We paid privately to see Dr McFaul at his own clinic on the Lisburn Road in December as the earliest app at the RFC was February     Once the paperwork was completed we had a 6 month wait before starting tx in June 08.

Prior the the tx you'll have yet more blood and urine test carried out for HIV etc.  When you receive your letter telling you you're at the top of the list theres a slip that you return to the clinic when your next AF starts.  The clinic will then send you out your tx schedule and a date for you to collect your drugs and see the nurse to discuss how to use them.

I started my nasal spray on day 21 of my cycle and took it for 4 weeks before starting my injections.  The nasal spray is to suppress your own cycle.  I then had to inject for 10 days while still taking the nasal spray.  The injections sound scary but I honestly didn't find them too bad  

As this was my first tx I had two scans while taking the injections.  This found that I had responded too well to the drugs and was producing too many follicles so my dose was reduced.  I had ec on 5th August and got 26 eggs!!  

While this obviously sounds really good, I was told imediately that I was too high risk of OHSS to put the eggs back on the 8th as scheduled.  Instead any resulting embryos would be frozen for approximately 2 months to allow my ovaries to recover  

I had to ring the RFC the morning after ec to find out how many had fertilised and we got 21!    So now we have a review app with Dr McFaul on 26th August to discuss the next step, which should be transfer around October time  

Hope this is helpful, but everyone woman is different so timescales for tx etc may vary slightly. I also think it depends which board you're with in terms of waiting lists etc.  We're the Northern.  I wish you all the best with you tx.

Lia


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Lia, 

Just wanted to say sorry your tx has been postponed but it will all happen again soon enough for you    but WOW 21, fertilised eggs!! That's amazing!!! 

As I said to Norma, come on over to the NI girls thread  

Weeza  xx


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Norma welcomeNot sure if your appointment is to start tx you usually get a letter of offer first but don't know for sure. As weeza and loopy said come over to NI Girls thread you'll get more advice there Shem xx


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for your help and advice. I had to call the RVH today to confirm appointment and they said that my appoint. is just a review where more bloods will be taken and consent forms signed.
I was so disappointed I cried half the day. I was waiting for first consultation for over 3 years from ny GP referral, then another 15 months for this second one.
I was sure that this was the start. When I asked the admin lady she said after this appoint the wait is approx 1 year because I am with the Northern board (not sure if that's good or bad).
I guess everyone here knows the schedule but I really thought we had made it.
Would love to go private but cannot afford it at all.

So... it's back to the long wait and hoping everyday.


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Norma

Welcome to the board.

Unfortunately you don't get added onto the list until you sign the consent forms.  This waiting is so horrible and you can never tell when exactly you will start your treatment.  The Northern board is one of the better ones (Southern is the worst) for waiting lists.  Once you have your appointment, you need to wait until you receive a letter in the post from RFC saying you have been added to the list (this can take a few weeks after appointment).

Good luck for your appointment.
Fiona


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

DC8 - welcome - yes it is a long wait to get treatment on NHS and no it is not fair.  If I dont get to top of list before May 09 I am kicked off due to be 40.  Been waiting for now nearly two years from initial app.  Get your gp to write but probably wont do any good, but worth a try.  Try and stay positive (I know easier said than done)  Bron


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Norma

Sorry to hear you got disappointing news yesterday.  Its so frustrating isn't it  

We are the Northern Board too and from what I've heard its one of the better in terms of wls.

Different consultants have different wls.  If you don't mind which one you get, it might be worth asking to change to whoever has the shortest list.  To be honest you never see your own consultant anyway.  I haven't seen Dr McFaul since we signed the consent forms.  Had Dr Traub and Dr Boyle for my scans and Proff McClure for ec.

Hope this helps a little.  Take care  

Lia x


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi everyone and thanks for all your replies...

I got to see Dr T and it was to sign consent forms. I just received the letter confirming NHS waiting list. Am Northern board so I pray it's not really long.

Am a bit worried though. Dr T said that my FSH level was very high at 9 and he recommended I try private with no hesitation. I am 36yrs old.
Unfortunately we are still saving for private and do not have current funds for that.

Can anyone advise me on this. Is this really a high level.

I did an online search and found some natural products that they say reduce it and assist IVF:

Wheatgrass
L'arganine
Agnus Cactus
Royal Jelly & Bee Pollen
Blue Sea Algae

Can anyone confirm this? I have bought the Wheatgrass and Agnus Cactus. Just started today but gave me a terrible 'dehli belly'!

This high FSH really worries me as I also have 1 blocked tube. I am also going to take acupuncture.

Thanks for any replies

Norma


----------

